

The Abolition of Work - foobarqux
http://deoxy.org/endwork.htm

======
beat
This is my favorite political essay, ever. I've been a fan of it for ages, and
re-read it often. Sure, it's not completely rational, but it _raises the bar_.
If you can't answer the questions Bob Black raises, you really haven't thought
through your beliefs well enough.

